
Coronavirus: Switzerland says young children can hug grandparents - dustinmoris
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-52470838
======
dustinmoris
> The health ministry's infectious diseases chief Daniel Koch said scientists
> had concluded that young children did not transmit the virus.

That’s pretty big news and if true then schools for children up to 10 and
nurseries must open with immediate effect, pretty much worldwide. Everything
else is negligence to the education which young children are entitled too.

